# How to Take Orchids from USA to EU as a Non-vendor?



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 3, 2015)

???


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 3, 2015)

We also might move and i am not very fond to leave my babies behind. Please inform me two!


----------



## gonewild (Jul 3, 2015)

You can get permits but it will probably cost more than buying new plants.
You plants would have to pass health inspections and if you are not a licensed nursery that wont be easy.

if you put your plants in your suitcase undeclared you will be a smuggler and could and should go to jail and pay high fines. Ouch.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 3, 2015)

Way around might be if you have an inkling you might need to move, either pollinate or make protocorms from your plants. You can ship flasks where you can't plants. I know not really the answer but just a thought


----------



## lepetitmartien (Jul 4, 2015)

Lots of papers, treatments and hassle, it can be done but you'll be happier starting over. We have great orchideists in Europe (and more choice  

I think the most important choice is either to sell/give, or to let the collection to friends if you are to come back in the coming years. Less hassle, more fun.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 4, 2015)

lepetitmartien said:


> Lots of papers, treatments and hassle, it can be done but you'll be happier starting over. We have great orchideists in Europe (and more choice
> 
> I think the most important choice is either to sell/give, or to let the collection to friends if you are to come back in the coming years. Less hassle, more fun.



So there is a way.
I'd much rather keep what I have. 
Do you know how to go about doing it, or procedure required?


----------



## lepetitmartien (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry, as I'm in Europe I can't tell on the US side.

But paper wise, you MUST have papers done exactly the right way, they are very strict abiding the rules of CITES. Else the plants go to the bin, final (or luckily a botanical garden but don't dream too much).

So phyto and cites declarations (done well), you must have copies to show beforehand, not only those in the parcels.

Got to verify the cites papers, if they can be arranged by genus or plant by plant.

(told you it's a nightmare)


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Perhaps find a person or vendor who has the necessary papers and experience and ship through them. I'm sure that won't be quick or cheap either, but should minimize the risk of losing everything from an avoidable mistake. How to find them and get their cooperation I have no idea though.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 4, 2015)

Technically in order for CITES plants to be exported they must be produced in a registered nursery. So a private person taking plants to a nursery and asking the nursery to export them under their license would not be legal.

At issue is how to verify that the plants are actually what they are labeled as.
Is it a Paph hybrid or a species? There must be proof in order to get the CITES export license from the USA.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Jul 4, 2015)

Trouble is, CITES has never been implemented to be enforced to individuals, but they do…

Nurseries can buy collections and sell them.

Now there's reasons I tell about starting up a collection and manage either to sell or lend those in the USA.


----------

